# Ft. Pickens?



## seawolf (Oct 5, 2007)

I was channel surfing late last night and saw a report that said Ft. Pickens is now open during the day for visitors. Assuming this is true, does anybody know if the same applies to the road going there or is it by boat or foot only?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

By boat, foot, or bike only.

Jon


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Scouts and I hiked from the Fort Pickens to the gate past Portofino last weekend. 21.7 miles :hotsun:hotsun:hotsun:hotsun

I can tell you that the fort is open pretty much all the time, though they say 8AM till 5PM at the ranger station at National Seashore. We saw people fishing from the old pier at 6:30AM. Don't think they enforce the hours too much right now.

The road from the gate to the fort is pretty much all paved, though there is a stretchabout 3/4 mile of sand. The sand is fairly hard packed and not too bad to walk on. The seanary is still beautiful out there. There is a self registration booth at theold motor home camp ground. I guessyou could camp there if you were so inclined, butit is primative.

Best bet is to bike out there early in the morning. You have the road all to yourself and see all kinds of wild life. Take lots of water...and the bathrooms at the fort are open with prorcillen.


----------

